# Hand-feeding formula - caution: very long!



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

The brand of hand-feeding formula that I'm researching at the moment is manufactured by "Harrison's", a renowned, reputable brand of primarily-organic parrot food. For a while I've been considering their pelleted diet for Moody, as it does not contain meat and is very comparable to leading brands of waterfowl feed. It is more expensive, yes, but proper nutrition is worth more than money. It also contains all-organic, healthful ingredients, and a supplier in the province next to us is very willing to ship Harrison's to us. They're great and have been prompt to reply and enthusiastic about my interest in Harrison's. (As many bird owners have been!)

To get to the point, I've been very interested in two types of hand-feeding formula: "Harrison's Juvenile Hand-feeding Formula" and "Harrison's Neonate Hand-feeding Formula". The predominant comparisons between the two are that the Neonate formula is not organic, is more fine, and contains a much higher protein and fat percent. Before I hand-fed Toad and Muffin, my pigeons, I did a lot of research about crop milk and feeding techniques in pigeons. Crop milk, as many of you know, is very potent in vitamins and essential omega-3 fatty acids, protein and enzymes, making pigeon growth rapid and allowing the babies to flourish, being especially potent for the first week of the babies' lives, before seeds are introduced to the diet.

The Neonate diet contains 26% protein, which is quite high in comparison with other formulas such as "Kaytee". I believe that the higher levels of protein may be extremely beneficial for baby pigeons. However, as many of you already are doing, additional ingredients should be added to the diet, and for newborns, avian-specific probiotics should be added.

I believe that Harrison's is much more reputable than "Kaytee", which, to be quite frank, is not the best hand-feeding formula on the market for a handful of reasons, one of them being the inconsistent ingredients. 

Corn products, (including corn bran, corn germ, corn gluten, ground corn, etc.) are quite risky to feed. There is no legal definition of "corn" alone in animal feed, so it may be any combination of products. While corn may be fed to pigeons and other birds in smaller amounts, it's quite high in fat and protein and is one of the main feeds fed to factory-farmed animals in the attempt to keep them overlarge. Corn products can also be high in certain sugars/starch depending on the product. Additionally, some corn is contaminated with deadly aflatoxin which can cause liver failure and death, especially in old corn. This is exactly why expiration date on all hand-feeding formulas and bird diets is absolutely essential to health.

Fungus in old corn is not uncommon; in fact, I have heard of someone that lost many birds, all within 9 days, due to old corn. Corn and peanuts can contain this fungi, though peanuts do not, at least in my knowledge, contain Aflatoxin. The expiration date and the quality of the manufacturer and product should be deemed proper before any food is given.

Comparing Harrison's ingredients to "Kaytee" also reveals many potential problems with "Kaytee" and many advantages in the alternative.



*Comparing Ingredients*


*Harrison's Neonate Formula:*

_Ingredients:_
Soy protein isolate, Hi-oleic sunflower oil, Corn starch, Sugar, Calcium carbonate, Potassium chloride, Di-calcium phosphate, Phosphatidylcholine, Vitamin supplement (vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3, dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate, vitamin B12, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, niacin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, d-biotin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, sodium selenite, calcium carbonate, vegetable oil, Methonine, Vitamin E.

_Dry Mix Guaranteed Analysis:_
*Crude protein (min.) 26%, 
crude fat (min.) 14%, *
crude fiber (max.) 
1%, moisture (max.) 10%


Some of these words are quite fancy, so I will be using wikipedia to basically translate these odd words into words that sound more like "English" to my inexperienced ears.


_*Hi-oleic sunflower oil*_ - First thought is, "Okay, so it's sunflower oil". But the "hi-oleic" part of it made me a bit suspicious. A quick search on wikipedia tells me that hi-oleic oils are, in fact, unsaturated fatty acids, comprising 55-80% of olive oil. That said, they are healthy and beneficial to the health of the bird. Likely, a good source of omega-3 fatty acids, which are so important for baby birds.


If you scroll down to the little diagrams on this page in the section _chemistry_, you will see the difference between oleic acid and elaidic acid.


_*Corn Starch - *_ As I have discussed the danger of corn products, I will say that, of course, here is an exception. Corn starch in this formula is not meant to be a nutritional supplement but rather, is used to bind the ingredients together, as it would in a pudding. Also, Harrison's uses primarily organic ingredients. Though this formula does not contain organic ingredients, there is likely a reason. Their high standard for avian nutrition is not to be taken lightly, from what I've heard, so this would hardly be a concern.


_*Sugar*_ - Though this term is not at all fancy, it can be misleading. This sugar is likely used as a source of energy. Many of us give electrolytes to neonatal birds; a mixture containing salts and sugar. This "sugar" is likely referring to "...any _monosaccharide or disaccharide_. Monosaccharides (also called "simple sugars"), such as glucose, store chemical energy which biological cells convert to other types of energy" (_sugar - Wikipedia_).


_*Phosphatidylcholine*_ - It's hard to put this into a few words, I would say, so here is the definition on Wikipedia for anyone interested in what this ingredient is.


_*dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate*_ - Source of vitamin E.


_*pyridoxine hydrochloride*_ - Vitamin B6 and, more importantly, _pyridoxine_. Here is a citation from Wikipedia on the importance of Pyridoxine.

"Pyridoxine assists in the _balancing of sodium and potassium_ as well as _promoting red blood cell production_. It is linked to cardiovascular health by decreasing the formation of homocysteine. It has been suggested that Pyridoxine might _help children with learning difficulties, and may also prevent dandruff, eczema, and psoriasis._ In addition, pyridoxine can help balance _hormonal changes in women and aid in immune system._ Lack of pyridoxine may cause _anemia, nerve damage, seizures, skin problems, and sores in the mouth._"

I would imagine this nutrient would be especially great for parrots, who undergo a lot of hormonal difficulties. Also, feather-plucking, common in some species of parrots, is especially problematic with specific species due to health and nutrient-related issues. As it helps eczema, a skin irritation, and dandruff, which is basically dry, flaky skin, I assume that the plucking of feathers in parrots due to nutrient deficiencies would be greatly reduced, just from feeding this formula while the babies are young.


_*Methonine*_ - The results on Wikipedia are difficult to understand, but from what I have read, Methonine is an amino acid, which are said to be the "building blocks of protein". Hence why the formula is so high in protein.


Now that we've covered the somewhat exhausting list of nutrients and have (at least in my case) expanded our knowledge on the power of nutrients in any given formula, it's time to move on to the _next_ formula.


*(This will be continued in a separate post)*


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

*Cont'd*

*Harrison's Juvenile Formula:*

_Ingredients:_
*Ground Hulled White (Proso) Millet, *Ground Hi Oleic Sunflower Kernel, *Ground Hulless Barley, *Ground Yellow Corn, *Ground Soybeans, *Ground Shelled Peanuts, *Ground Split Green Peas, *Ground Green Lentils, *Ground Toasted Oat Groats, *Ground Brown Rice, *Tapioca Maltodextrin, *Psyllium, *Ground Alfalfa, Calcium Carbonate, Spirulina, Montmorillonite Clay, *Ground Sun-Dried Sea Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, d-Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.
_*CERTIFIED ORGANIC INGREDIENT_

_Guaranteed Analysis:_
*Crude protein (min.) 18%, 
crude fat (min.) 11%, *
crude fiber (max.) 4%, 
moisture (max.) 10%.


What we see in this formula is that it contains a lot of great ingredients for birds of all types, such as Kelp, Millet, Barley, Yellow Corn, Soybeans, Peanuts, Split Green Peas, Green Lentils, Toasted Oat Groats, Brown Rice, and Spirulina. All of these ingredients are great, and all of them are certified organic.

As many of the terms used in this formula are understandable and many of the terms that aren't have already been covered, it's time to move onto Kaytee Exact Hand-Feeding Formula.



*Kaytee Exact Hand-Feeding Formula:*

_Ingredients:_
*Ground Corn, Corn Gluten Meal,*, Ground Oat Groats, Ground Wheat, Wheat Middlings, Corn Oil, Dried Whole Egg, Soy Protein Isolate,* Dried Beet Pulp*, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, L-Lysine, Wheat Germ Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Corn Sugar, Vitamin A Supplement, Salt, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, *Propionic Acid (a preservative)*, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Ferrous Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, *Ethoxyquin (a preservative)*, Manganous Oxide, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of vitamin K), Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Oxide, D-Activated Animal Sterol (source of vitamin D3), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Dried A. oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract, Beta-Carotene, Dried Bacillus coagulans Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Whey, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite. 

_Guaranteed Analysis:_
*Crude Protein (min.)....22.0%
Crude Fat (min.)...........9.0%*
Crude Fiber (max.).......5.0%
Moisture (max.)..........10.0%

_Protease (min.)............0.2CSU (1)/gram
Amylase (min.)............0.4SLU (2)/gram
Total Bacillus Species ..250,000 CFU (4)/gram
(1) CSU - Casein Solubilization Units
(2) SLU - Starch Liquefying Units
(3) B. coagulans, B. licheniformis, B. subtilis
(4) CFU - Colony Forming Units_



*Pros and Cons:*

Kaytee Exact:
_pros_
→Contains enzymes
→Contains a few vitamins that are not present in other formulas.

_cons_
→Contains a lot of corn, which is deemed to be somewhat difficult to digest, especially in the form of corn meals, and as there is no legal definition of "corn" alone in animal feed, it may be any combination of products.
→Contains two types of preservatives, which may be quite a bit more harmful than previously thought. (See below for information about preservatives).
→Contains beet pulp, which is controversial even with dogs and cats. Considered _low-quality fiber that can clog the villi of the intestine._ Common in all animal feed since it is a byproduct of many human products.)
→Is not organic.


Harrison's Neonate Formula:
_pros_
→Is high in protein and fat for ideal growth
→Is very smooth and palatable for young birds
→Contains a lot of readily-digested ingredients and lots of vitamins and necessary omega-3 fatty acids and other great nutrients.
→Contains no preservatives

_cons_
→Does not contain probiotics
→Is not organic
→Does not contain some of the very good ingredients that the "Juvenile Formula" contains.
→Does not last as long as some other formulas, due to lack of preservatives--but this can hardly be considered a con in comparison with the issues related to preservatives.


Harrison's Juvenile Formula:
_pros_
→Contains mainly organic ingredients (some are not available organic)
→Contains highly nutritious, readily-digested ingredients that are not only important for overall health but generally quite natural in a bird's diet
→Contains no preservatives

_cons_
→Does not last as long due to lack of preservatives
→Lacks added probiotics




Information on Preservatives:

_Propionic Acid_
"In studies on laboratory animals, the only adverse health effect associated with _long-term exposure to small amounts of propionic acid_ has been ulceration of the esophagus and stomach from consuming a corrosive substance" (Propionic Acid - Wikipedia).

_Ethoxyquin_
Considered to be a preservative to especially avoid, as it is never used in human food but only in animal feed.
"...used as a food preservative and a _*pesticide*_ (under commercial names such as "Stop-Scald")" (Ethoxyquin - Wikipedia).

"To date, the US FDA has only found a verifiable connection between ethoxyquin and buildup of protoporphyrin IX in the liver, as well as elevations in liver-related enzymes in some animals. It has been shown to cause mortality in fish" (Ethoxyquin - Wikipedia).




Comparing Probiotics:

Quite a few "avian" probiotics available today are comprised of dead bacteria, many of which are not even avian-specific. 

Here are some links to read:
Probiotics: There is a Difference

Some Probiotic Facts

The first of these sources is from the site for Avi-culture; the second is from the site of an aviary in Canada selling avi-culture, called "Audrey's Aviary".


_Kaytee_:
Dried A. oryzae Fermentation Extract, 
Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract, 
Beta-Carotene, Dried Bacillus coagulans Fermentation Product, 
Dried Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Product, 
Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product

_Note_ These are probiotics formed by fermentation.
Here is a citation from the avi-culture site:
"...Fermentation Products.
These are produced through fermentation. (UGF) 
These types of products are either dead; cannot be counted; contain the wrong sub-species of Lactobacillus/Streptococcus; have low bacteria count; have 100 days or less shelf life out of refrigeration."

_Avi-culture_ (an avian-specific probiotic mixture)
Contains live bacteria; must be frozen. It is kept frozen before it is shipped to you.

Avi-culture contains these probiotics:
"Lacto-bacillus acidophilus produces lactic acid and the enzyme amylase during the growth phase of birds; Lactobacillus casei enjoys a wide temperature and pH range during growth and complements L. acidophilus producing lactic acid and amylase in birds; Bifidobacterium bifidium, a delicate microorganism found in mother's milk and human, animal and bird intestines; Enterococcus faecium for lactic acid production in pH ranges of birds similar to L. casei."


So, indeed, the question remains...
Can the fact that it contains so-called avian-specific probiotics really be considered a _pro_ for Kaytee Exact, or does Exact just contain dead, miscounted probiotics that may not be avian-specific at all? Is the risk even worth it?

Some people add avian-specific probiotics to Kaytee Exact as it is, but any probiotic, either from the health store or from the pet store, that does not need to be kept frozen or at least in the refrigerator cannot be considered perfectly live.


*Conclusion*

Though feeding Kaytee Exact does not mean that your birds will suffer, we must consider the possible causes for concern in every food source that goes into our birds, both as babies and fully-feathered adults. It's crucial to understand the nutritional requirements for each bird and their natural behaviors and diet. In any case whatsoever, whole foods completely outweigh "fake" foods and bi-products. As infancy and weaning are very important times in our birds' lives, we must pay strict attention to what goes on during these times, what their natural diet and nutritional requirements are, and what we can do to ensure that, when these babies are in our hands, they receive the best nutrition possible. No one can beat nature, but we can at least offer a good alternative when there are no others.

I would certainly say that Harrison's is a better food to feed, and I am of the opinion that it may be beneficial to mix the Neonatal formula and Juvenile formula in equal parts to create a good balance of a relatively high percentage of protein and those good, organic ingredients and digestibility. I am also of the opinion that adding even more types of foods, such as berries which contain high levels of antioxidants and, of course, some live probiotics, can be very beneficial if done properly.


I hope this little "essay" of mine didn't cause your eyes to bleed too terribly, and thank you for taking the time to read through this.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, I also forgot to mention that I'd like to hear some of the experts' views on these two Harrison's formulas, used for squabs. Which one is better? Should they be mixed? Etc.


----------

